# sr2_pc.exe has stopped working



## trainingmonkeys (Aug 19, 2010)

ive just got saints row 2 on my alienware m15x from steam and everytime i try and play in about 5 seconds it says 'sr2_pc.exe has stopped working' and i just bought this game so im really agrevated plz help


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello trainingmonkeys...*snicker* good name 

For other people its a laptop.
Alienware M15X

From what I heard that this game was even more poorly ported than GTA 4 for the PC.

In Steam
Right click on the game in your library and go to properties
Local Files (tab)
view integrity of game cache (button)

Hopefully its as simple as that....ughhh never is.


----------



## trainingmonkeys (Aug 19, 2010)

no its still saying that it has stopped working but i forgot to add that it was working yesterday but not anymore


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

could you open up the more details pad on the error message and take a screen shot ?

screenshot: press CTRL and PRINT SCRN together

the go to paint

press CTRL and V together

and post it up here

ive read alot of people had this problem with various solves from the audio drivers till video drivers and a lot of other things so a screen with details might help


----------



## trainingmonkeys (Aug 19, 2010)

Dont worry guys ive got it working


----------

